# Lüfter steuern...



## Fr0stY (24. Dezember 2008)

*Lüfter steuern...*

Hi
Ich hab mein neues System bekommen und zusammengebaut. 
Jetzt würd mich mal intressieren, wie ich die Lüfter steuern kann. Ich habe 3 Lüfter (1 Gehäuse Lüfter, Netzteillüfter und CpuLüfter) an einem 3Pin Anschluss am MoBo angeschlossen. Ich sollte diese doch jetzt steuern können oder? Wenigsten den CpuLüfter und den vom Gehäuse...
Bei Speedfan find ich iwie keine Einstellung zum steuern.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir irgendwie helfen 


Hier mal ein Bild von Speedfan:


----------



## Marc1993 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lüfter steuern...*

HEy Frosty, 

Den Netzteillüfter kannst du nicht steuern. ich denke du hast nur ein Signalkabel angeschlossen. Damit kann man nur die Lüftergeschwindigkeit auslesen. 

Versuch doch ersma ob du den CPU-Lüfter / Gehäuselüfter im BIOS steuern kannst.

Wenn nich, dann spiel mal an den Prozentanzeigen...  Ob sich was tut, merkste ja schnelll...!


mfg Marc


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lüfter steuern...*



Fr0stY schrieb:


> Ich habe 3 Lüfter (1 Gehäuse Lüfter, Netzteillüfter und CpuLüfter) an einem 3Pin Anschluss am MoBo angeschlossen.
> Hier mal ein Bild von Speedfan:


Alle an einem Anschluss?
Erzähl doch mal was über deine Hardware.
Und schau mal in meine Sig.


----------



## Fr0stY (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lüfter steuern...*

Ok 
Also mein System sieht so aus:
Xeon 3350 / Q9450
Gigabyte EP45-UD3R
Enermax Pro82 425 Watt
Powercolor HD4850
Das müsste reichen oder?

Ich hab den Cpu Lüfter am CPU Fan Anschluß, das Netzteil am Pwr Fan (oder so) und meinen Gehäuselüfter am System-Fan-1 stecken.
Netzteil dacht ich mir schon, dass ich das nich teuern kann, aber Cpu un Gehäuselüfter sollten doch gehn...
Bisher bin ich noch nichtmal irgendwo hingekommen, wo ich auch nur ansatzweise einen Lüfter regeln könnte :o.
Graka Lüftersteurung funzt einwandfrei 

Ich werd mir mal dein Tut anschauen, vielleicht hilft mir das irgendwie ..


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lüfter steuern...*

Welche Lüfter hast du?
Generell sid bei Gigabyte nur die PWM-Anschlüsse regelbar.
Am CPU-Anschluss geht bei den neueren Boards meist nur ein 4-Poliger PWM Lüfter,am Sys_Fan geht sowohl ein 3- als auch ein 4-Poliger.


----------



## Fr0stY (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lüfter steuern...*

Also als Cpu Kühler hab ich den Xigmatek Achilles mit Standart Lüfter und dann noch die Standart Gehäuse Lüfter vom Coolermaster CM690.

Der Cpu Lüfter hat einen 4 Pin Anschluß, der im Cpu Fan Anschluss steck, der Gehäuse Lüfter hat einen 3 Pin Anschluß der im Sys Fan 1 Anschluss steck. Sollten also beide regelbar sein, oder?

€: So hab mal ein Bild von Everest und Speedfan gemacht: 

http://img1.abload.de/img/2y8na.jpg

Temp1 müsste doch dann Aux sein (was ist Aux?) und Temp2 das MoBo, oder?
Und was sind Temp3 und Temp? Fehlmessungen?

Und Everest scheint wohl bei den Umdrehungen falsch zu messen, weil 6000-9000 scheint mir doch ein bischen viel


----------



## Marc1993 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lüfter steuern...*

 dad muss ja ne laute Kiste sein 

@Topic: CPU Lüfter sollte auf jeden Fall steuerbar sein...!

Speedfan zeigt auch Temperaturen an die nich stimmen... das is ganz "normal"..^^


----------



## Fr0stY (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lüfter steuern...*

Hmm ne is gar nich soo laut , Mich intressiert nur ma wie ich die Lüfter steuern kann...
Ich komm bei dem Tut ab dem 3. Punkt nich mehr so richtig weiter


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lüfter steuern...*

Sollten auf jeden Fall beide steuerbar sein.
Schau mal hier rein,da sind die Screens noch dabei.
Das Tut auf PCGHX muß ich erst noch umstricken.
Wenn du die Einstellungen 1:1 übernimmst sollte es eigentlich funktionieren,
generell gibt es bei den Gigabytes keine großen Unterschiede.


----------



## Fr0stY (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lüfter steuern...*

Ok danke ich werd mir das auch nochmal anschauen.
Also ist Aux das Gehäuse?
Ich hab alles so eingestellt, wies bei dem Tut zu sehen ist, aber das einzige was ich erreicht habe, ist, dass sich der Cpu Lüfter komplett ausschaltet


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lüfter steuern...*

Aber du kannst die Lüfter per Hand steuern?
Wahrscheinlich mußt du die Temperaturen und die Prozentwerte für die min und max Drehzahlen noch anpassen.



> Also ist Aux das Gehäuse?


Ich geh davon aus,mit Sicherheit kann ich das aber auch nicht sagen.
Kannst ja mal mit Easytune kontrollieren.Gigabyte sollte ja wissen welcher Sensor wozu gehört.


----------



## Fr0stY (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lüfter steuern...*

Nein, ich kann keinen Lüfter auch nur irgendwie steuern... (Außer den Cpu Lüfter iwie ausschalten :p)
Naja ich versuch später nochmal mein Glück...


----------



## Fr0stY (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lüfter steuern...*

So ich bins nochmal 
Also ich bin jetzt ein klein wenig weiter gekommen, und zwar kann ich jetzt den Cpu Lüfter steuern. Aber Speed01 und Speed03 regeln beide den Cpu Lüfter irgendwie  Eigentlich sollte Speed01 doch Cpu regeln, und Speed03 den Gehäuse Lüfter oder?
Hier mal ein Bild von meinem jetzigen Stand: 
http://img2.abload.de/img/3quow.jpg
Stimmt das soweit? Wenn ja, was mach ich falsch, dass ich nur Cpu Lüfter regeln kann?


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lüfter steuern...*

Ich brauch den aufgerissenen Reiter mit den Temperaturen der auf deinem screen verdeckt ist.


----------



## Fr0stY (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lüfter steuern...*

Hier:
http://www.abload.de/img/4wl67.jpg
Core 2 & 3 sind genauso eingestellt wie Core 1...


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lüfter steuern...*

Bei Core 0 muss ein Haken raus.
Am besten ziehst du mal alle Lüfter bis auf den für die CPU ab,dann kannst du den 100%ig zuordnen.


----------



## Fr0stY (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter steuern...*

Hi
Ich bins nochmal 
Ich hab jetzt noch den vorderen Gehäselüfter ans MoBo angeschlossen und kann ihn auch über Speedfan regeln. Cpu geht nach wi vor auch noch zu steuern, aber das mit dem hinteren Lüfter klappt immer noch nich . 
Ich hab alles mögliche versucht, funzt aber nich ... Allerdings blick ich bei den ganzen Einstllungen von Speedfan auch nicht wirklich durch um ehrlich zu sein  ...
Was mir auch komisch erscheint ist, dass der Cpu Lüfter von Speed01 und Speed03 gesteuert wird...

So ist z.Z mein jetztiger Stand:
http://www.abload.de/img/62cuw.png


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter steuern...*

Speed01,02 und 03 sind deine nicht umbenannten Lüfter.
Denjenigen der auf deiner CPU sitzt kannst du am besten auf "Lüfter CPU" umbenenen oder halt sonst irgendetwas was für dich eindeutig ist.
Und dieser Lüfter sollte dann von nur einer Meßstelle geregelt werden,
Sinnigerweise ist das der wärmere der beiden Cores.

Theoretisch ist es auch möglich einen Lüfter von mehreren Messstellen regeln zu lassen,die Gefahr ist dann aber groß das die beiden sich ins Gehege kommen.


----------



## Fr0stY (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter steuern...*

Ja ich will den Cpu Lüfter ja nur von einem regeln lassen, aber es geht irgendwie nicht bzw ich mach was falsch. Ich hab nur bei Core0 einen Haken bei Speed01, aber trotzdem  steuert Speed03 ihn auch mit 

Hier nochmal ein Bild von meinen Einstellungen 
http://www.abload.de/img/6yswt.png


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter steuern...*

Wie kommst du darauf das Speed 03 den CPU-Lüfter mitregelt?

Du hast drei Lüfter-Gehäuse vorne,Gehäuse hinten und den auf der CPU.
Ich geh mal davon aus daß Speed 01 der Lüfter auf der CPU ist und Speed 02 einer der Gehäuselüfter und Speed 03 der andere Gehäuselüfter ist.
(Die Speeds kannst du übrigens auch umbenennen.)
Wenn du jeder Temperatur die durch einen Lüfter geregelt werden soll immer  nur einen Speed zugeordnet hat dann regelt er auch nur die.

Ein Lüfter darf aber immer nur von einer Temperatur beeinflusst werden,im Umkehrschluss kannst du mit einer Temperatur aber mehrere Lüfter steuern.

Hört sich alles ein bisschen wirr an,ich hab selbst lange gebraucht bis ich dahinter gestiegen bin.Wenn man's aber einmal gerafft hat dauert die ganze Konfiguration keine 5min.

BTW-Bist du dir sicher das du alle Lüfteranschlüsse regeln kannst?

Edit:
Ich doof.
Du hast ein Gigabyte P45 Board und auf dem kann man nur die PWM-Anschlüsse regeln.
Also wirst du dir einen Y-Adapter anschaffen müssen wenn du beide Gehäuselüfter regeln willst.


----------



## Fr0stY (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter steuern...*

Oh Ok... Verdammt 
Hm dann lass ich den hinteren Lüfter halt 

Aber warum der Cpu Lüfter von Speed01 un Speed03 geregelt wird versteh ich nich. Wenn ich nur Speed03 hochstelle dreht er ein bischen mehr, wenn ich nur Speed01 hochstelle dreht er auch nur ein bischen mehr. Wenn ich aber beide auf 100% Stelle dreht er auf voller Leistung 

€: Achso und danke nochmal


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter steuern...*

mmmmhh
Ist das auch so wenn du nur den CPU-Lüfter angeschlossen hast?
Gibt es bei dir im Bios wieder die Möglichkeit von Voltage auf PWM umzustellen und wenn ja was ist da eingestellt?
Bei meinem P965-DS3 funktioniert das ganze nur wenn ich die Lüftersteuerung im Bios deaktivieren,
gut möglich das da die Biossteuerung noch mit reinpfuscht.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob das bei dir auch so ist.
Probier mal verschiedene Einstellungen aus


----------



## MikeLucien (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter steuern...*

Hej Schnitzel,

Ich hab ein Problem mit meinen P5Q-Deluxe. Ich hab drei Lüfter drin, einen vorne, einen Hinten und einen auf den CPU. der CPU ist am CPU_Fan angeschlossen mit nem 4-Pin, die beiden anderen sind mit 3-Pin, an CHA_FAN1 und CHA_FAN2. 
Die beiden Gehäuselüfter kann ich zusmmen in Speedfan über ein en Regler regeln, beider gleichzeitig! Die CPU kann ich nicht steuern.

Hier mal ein Screen von der Konfiguration



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du ne Idee, was ich machen muss um die CPU noch zu regel?


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter steuern...*

Ich muß mich mal schlau machen.
ich meld mich.


----------



## Fr0stY (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter steuern...*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> mmmmhh
> Ist das auch so wenn du nur den CPU-Lüfter angeschlossen hast?
> Gibt es bei dir im Bios wieder die Möglichkeit von Voltage auf PWM umzustellen und wenn ja was ist da eingestellt?
> Bei meinem P965-DS3 funktioniert das ganze nur wenn ich die Lüftersteuerung im Bios deaktivieren,
> ...



Also da gibts 2 Einstellungen fürn Cpu Lüfter, einmal das wos Voltage und Pwm gibt und dann noch ein andres 
Bei dem mit Voltage und PWM hab ich jetzt mal PWM eingestellt, vorher stands auf Auto. Was sollt ich da einstellen?
Funzt aber immer noch nicht richtig, ich werd mal da bischen rumprobieren.

€: Die beiden Einstellungen hießen Cpu Smart Fan Controll und Cpu Smart Fan Mode, glaub ich.
Ich hab Cpu Smart Fan Controll und damit auch automatisch Mode ausgeschaltet. So jetzt wird der Cpu Lüfter nur noch von Speed01 geregelt 
€²: AHH, wenn beide Gehäuselüfter wieder dran sind, dann regelt Speed03 doch wieder die Cpu mit


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter steuern...*

Kannst du die Steuerung auch ganz ausschaltan?


----------



## Fr0stY (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lüfter steuern...*

Im Bios meinst du? Ja ich glaub schon. Ich habs mal auf Disabled gestellt, das sollte die Steuerung per Bios ausschalten, aber das Problem ist immer noch


----------

